# 2014 Felt AR5 Brake release



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

Is it possible to remove this and use some other way to release the brake? Or is this the only option for it.? Can I just remove it and run a direct line to the rear brake, I would just have to let air out of tire to remove rear wheel which is no big deal.

Rich


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

rlcpross said:


> View attachment 291163
> 
> Is it possible to remove this and use some other way to release the brake? Or is this the only option for it.? Can I just remove it and run a direct line to the rear brake, I would just have to let air out of tire to remove rear wheel which is no big deal.
> 
> Rich


Yes, you can remove it. With the width of the rim and tire you probably wouldn't need to let the air out to get it out either. You could also run a much smaller inline adjuster under the BB where the housing exits if the appearance is unsettling to you.

Nice bike!

-SD


----------



## rlcpross (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Dave! 
Just needed some reassurance that it would be ok to do this. This is a Sweet bike! Can't wait to get it outside!

Rich


----------

